# Immaculate Green on Green '52 Panther



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got this bike in the shop today. Bike is 100% original and is a solid 9/10 as far as condition is concerned. This Panther is original green on green, excellent original chrome, flawless seat, original Carlisle Lightning Dart whitewalls, original streamers, clean tank insides including battery housing, clean battery tray in the Rocket Ray light with original lense, springer fork, AS bolts are all accounted for, rear rack is nearly flawless, all reflectors are accounted for and intact. I will be offering this bike for sale on behalf of its second owner and will send oodles of pictures to serious buyers. This one isn't cheap but this is not only one of the absolute cleanest original '52 Panthers I've ever come across, but perhaps one of the cleanest old bikes I've ever come across. To anyone interested in purchasing, be prepared for a four digit price tag. To those interested in purchasing, PM me and I will discuss further details, price, shipping, and provide any and all pictures desired. I apologize for not posting public pictures, but this is how the current owner and I would like to handle the sale. Once the bike is paid for, and I get the ok from the new owner I will be more than happy to post all the pictures I can.


----------



## tony d. (Mar 19, 2011)

a picture would help


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 19, 2011)

Original Carlisle Lightning Dart whitewalls? I don't think  so.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 19, 2011)

schwinnderella said:


> Original Carlisle Lightning Dart whitewalls? I don't think  so.




...Why not?

Oh ya, probably woulda been Typhoon Cords....


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 19, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> ...Why not?
> 
> Oh ya, probably woulda been Typhoon Cords....




Maybe Typhoons,I believe the early 52's likely had U S Royals.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 19, 2011)

Either way, I'd still like to see photos of the bike. More pictures always=better.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll email pics directly. Otherwise here is a teaser:


----------



## teisco (Mar 21, 2011)

pm sent, interested


----------

